# He's here! Plus another surprise..



## flurryjuno (2 November 2014)

So picked up my Norwegian Forest cat the other day..plus another one! The breeder didn't want them separated so instead of only getting a 3yo boy, I now also have his live in companion! She is just over one so teeny tiny compared to him, understandably he's nervous as anything so letting him chill and do his own thing whereas the girl is just in your face so not too worried about her. They are both absolutely gorgeous, charged about for an hour last night playing and their meows (if they can even be called that) are so cute! I kept telling my sister off for making weird little noises before I realised it was them, woops  I have renamed them long fancy names because thats tradition in my family, but cut down they go by James and Lily. Will post pics once she sits still for longer than 3 seconds and he emerges from his den


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 November 2014)

I'm looking forward to the pics, they sound adorable!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 November 2014)

How lovely.  Will wait patiently for pics (though I am not a patient person!)


----------



## Mrs B (2 November 2014)

*chants* Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!  ...


----------



## flurryjuno (3 November 2014)

This is Lily, had to distract her with a toy so I could get a pic that wasn't a blur of brown. James is still in hiding but we're working on it


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 November 2014)

Gorgeous, look at those ears!  Beautiful pussy cat.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 November 2014)

Lovely :cool3:


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 November 2014)

She's very pretty. 

I hope that James comes out of hiding soon.


----------



## Mrs B (3 November 2014)

Lily the Lynx! Sweet girl: love those tufty ears ...


----------



## joelb (3 November 2014)

Striking looking kitten, she's absolutely gorgeous. Fantastic you could take them both  it will really help his transition.


----------

